# Kletterpflanze am Teich



## heiko_243 (18. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte meinen Zaun direkt am Garten etwas begrünen - allerdings sollte es eine Pflanze sein, die klettert und möglichst wenig Blätter und Blüten abwirft. Also idealerweise etwas dauergrünes ohne zuviel Blüten.

Wer kann was empfehlen?

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## laolamia (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kletterpflanze am Teich*

moin !

__ efeu 

gruss marco


----------



## Majaberlin (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kletterpflanze am Teich*

Hätt ich auch mal so spontan gesagt - aber das hatten wir hier auch um den Wasserfall, um unschöne "Ecken" zu kaschieren. Nie wieder! Wir haben ja jetzt alles rausgemacht - das hat ewig gedauert, diese ganzen Wurzeln! Das Zeug wuchert wie wild. War vielleicht eigene Schuld, dass wir oberirdisch nicht rechtzeitig eingegriffen haben - aber unter der Erde hatten wir ja keinen Einfluß. Wenn man den pflanzt, dann einsperren, ehe er den ganzen Garten erobert.


----------



## heiko_243 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kletterpflanze am Teich*

Ok - alles außer __ Efeu 
Es sollte nicht bauwerksschädigend sein (wie Efeu) und nicht giftig (wie Efeu).


----------



## karsten. (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kletterpflanze am Teich*

und 
nicht wuchern
keine Blätter abwerfen
keine Wasser brauchen
aber immer schön aussehen " 


schönes WE


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kletterpflanze am Teich*

Hi Karsten,

wenn einer so was will gibts auch eine Möglichkeit. Pflanzenersatz auf Mineralölbasis (Plastikgrünzeug)  Bleibt aber auch nur so lange __ immergrün bis die UV-Strahlung es ausbleicht

@Heiko,

wie ist der Zaun den überhaupt aufgebaut (denn danach richtet es sich was überhaubt für __ Kletterpflanzen verwendet werden können, obs für Ranker, Schlinger, Wurzelkletterer oder Spreizklimmer verwendbar ist 

MfG Frank


----------



## Zuckerschniss (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kletterpflanze am Teich*

Hallo Karsten,

ich hab an meinen Zaun "__ Geißblatt" oder wie es auch heißt "Je länger je lieber" gepflanzt. Ist __ immergrün, wächst relativ schnell und blüht auch noch ganz fantastisch. 

Und falls es nicht schnell genug geht, was einjähriges dazwischen, z.B. Ipomoea oder Wicken.


----------



## Rapunzel (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kletterpflanze am Teich*

Hallo,

also, so stark wuchert __ Efeu meiner Erfahrung nach nicht.  Ich habe vor 10 Jahren ein Kletterefeu gepflanzt, um 3 nebeneinander stehende Pergolenelemente zu kaschieren. Nach 8 Jahren war dann das Werk des Efeus vollbracht.  Nun läßt es sich gut durch Rückschnitt im Zaum halten. Und Pflegemaßnahemen mußt Du bei jeder Kletterpflanze früher oder später vornehmen.
Meines Wissens nach ist Efeu auch nur dann gebäudeschädigend, wenn das Mauerwerk/ der Putz ohnehin schon rissig ist, und erst so das Efeu die Möglichkeit hat, im, nicht am, Mauerwerk, Fuß zu fassen und dieses in kleinen Teilen, durch seine Haftwurzeln zu "sprengen".


LG
Nicole


----------



## heiko_243 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kletterpflanze am Teich*

@Frank: Der Zaun ist ein Doppelstabmatten-Zaun der mit Kies gefüllt ist. Fürs Ranken müßte ich noch Hilfsmittel anbringen - anbinden, Seil spannen o.ä.

__ Efeu scheidet allein wegen der abfallenden giftigen Beeren aus. Der Teich ist direkt darunter - alles was abfällt, fällt unmittelbar in den Teich.

Kunstpflanzen wären ok (danke für den Link), allerdings ist die UV-Beständigkeit - abgesehen vom Preis - ein Problem und die Optik meistens auch.

Ich habe auch schon über große Werbetafeln (weiß mit Digitaldruck) als Verkleidung nachgedacht - immerhin billiger wie die verlinkten Kunstpflanzen und frei gestaltbar.

Die Pflanze würde auch an der Holzterasse wachsen, da habe ich mit Efeu schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.

@Ellen:
__ Geißblatt sieht interessant aus - weist du ob das auch für Kübel geeignet ist?

Gruß

Heiko

P.S.: In meinem Album kann man sich die Lage des Zauns auch anschauen. Dort ist der Zaun allerdings noch nicht mit Kies gefüllt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kletterpflanze am Teich*

Hi Heiko,

so wie ich das lese also in der Art wie diese diese Drahtkörbe mit Steinfüllung

Schlingpflanzen brauchen rauhe dünne senkrechte Kletterhilfen - Maschendraht, Ketten, senkrechte aufgerauhte Stäbe (z.B __ Winden, __ Geißblatt - die roten Beeren davon sind überigens auch giftig und fast alle sind laubwerfend - zumindest die mit den schönsten und stark duftenden Blüten - , __ Pfeifenwinde, Akebie, __ Baumwürger)

Rankpflanzen brauchen waagrechte dünne Kletterhilfen - a la Maschendraht, Armierungsmatten (z.B Clematis, Wicken, __ Glockenrebe)

Wurzelkletterer brauchen größere Flächen wo sich die Wurzelsprosse dran "festsaugen" können  wie Wände, Mauern, dicke Baumstämme, Felswände (z.B __ Wein, Kletterhortensie, __ Efeu, __ Trompetenblume)

Spreizklimmer brauchen stabile waagrechte Auflagemöglichkeiten (z,B __ Brombeere, Kletterrosen, __ Winterjasmin)

MfG Frank


----------



## Zuckerschniss (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kletterpflanze am Teich*

Hallo Heiko,

ob die für Kübel geeignet sind, kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Und Frank hat recht, die Beeren sind giftig. Ich hab mir Deine Bilder mal angesehen. Ich denke, __ Efeu wird das beste sein. Wenn Du es in Töpfe pflanzt, können sie ja wurzeltechnisch nichts anrichten und von wegen Wildwuchs, da gibt es viele verschiedene Arten und nicht jede Art wuchert.

Infos auch unter     www.efeugarten.de


----------



## Christine (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kletterpflanze am Teich*



Zuckerschniss schrieb:


> Wenn Du es in Töpfe pflanzt, können sie ja wurzeltechnisch nichts anrichten und von wegen Wildwuchs,[/url]



Wenn Du Dich da mal nicht irrst...bisher hat jeder Efeutrieb bei uns gewurzelt, sobald er nur mit Erde in Berührung gekommen ist.


----------



## Majaberlin (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kletterpflanze am Teich*

Bei uns auch .  Jede Ranke, die irgendwie Boden- oder Erdekontakt hatte, hat neue Wurzeln gebildet.
 Aber das kan n natürlich sein, dass es unterschiedliche Arten gibt. Ich habe so ein __ Efeu mit kleinen panaschierten Blättern gehabt, der blieb auch klein, allerdings ist er von den anderen Pflanzen dann auch total überwuchert worden. Und Beeren habe ich am Efeu noch nie gehabt , gibt's da vielleicht auch Unterschiede?


----------



## heiko_243 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kletterpflanze am Teich*

Hi Frank,



> so wie ich das lese also in der Art wie diese diese Drahtkörbe mit Steinfüllung


Ja, recht ähnlich, nur schlanker als die klassischen Gabionen und eben als Zaun.

Ich war am Wochenende mal beim Gärtner, der hat mir zu immergrüner Clematis geraten. Interessant - ich habe etliche Clematis-Sorten im Garten, aber immergrüne waren mir unbekannt.
Diese Sorte soll spärlich blühen und wenig Laubabwurf haben. Ungiftig ist sie auch (keine Beeren die in den Teich fallen könnten).
Klang optimal, daher probiere ich es mal mit dieser Sorte - bis ich näheres weis dauert es nun 

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kletterpflanze am Teich*

Hi heiko,

immergrüne Clematis gibts einige, allerdindgs sind die nicht gerade mit den bekannten laubwerfenden vergleichbar.
Die mir bisher unter die Augen gekommen sind hatten ganz kleine weiße Blüten, dafür aber in Mengen  (ähnlich der heimischen Waldrebe) und sind vor allem - alles andere als richtig winterhart

MfG Frank


----------



## heiko_243 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kletterpflanze am Teich*

Hi Frank,

das sind Clematis armandii. Die Sorte soll laut Gärtner bis -15°C winterhart sein, was bei uns in der Gegend (milder Rheingraben, Weinbauklima) ausreichen sollte. Die "andere" Optik ist ok, die Blätter gefallen mir. Optimal wäre es ohne Blüte (ja, klein und weiß), aber immerhin beschränkt sich die Blüte auf 1x pro Jahr. 
Immerhin gibt es etliche Einträge in Foren, bei denen diese Clematis in unseren Breitengraten gut wächst, aber keine/wenige Blüten zeigt - was die meisten stört - mich würde es in diesem Fall freuen 
Übig blühende Clematis habe ich genug im Garten 

Mal sehen, wie sie sich an meinem Standort entwickelt.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## karsten. (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kletterpflanze am Teich*

Hallo

zwar nicht __ immergrün


[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/14/]Pfeifen[/URL] [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/2/]winde[/URL] 
aber spektakulär , schnellwachsend und die großen Blätter sind im Herbst schnell eingesammelt und "abgeheftet"



zumal sie meist in einer einzigen Nacht abfallen 


mfG


----------



## sister_in_act (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kletterpflanze am Teich*

von __ Efeu rate ich dringend ab.
ich quäle mich seit jahren mit  efeu, daß ein früherer nachbar an seinen zaun gesetzt hat.

was ich noch sehr schön finde wäre eine kletterhortensie.
sie wirft zwar auch blätter ab, aber ist sehr früh grün und hat weiße blüten.
unempfindlich gegen jegliche krankheiten und  witterung.
minus 26 ° hatte sie vor 2jahren nicht  geschockt zB

     

die hellen blättchen dazwischen gehören einer glyzinie und die rose hat einen rückschnitt  bis an die wurzeln überlebt damals...

gruß ulla


----------



## kullerbär_2010 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kletterpflanze am Teich*

ich klink mich mal mit ein. 
was bei mir an der glatten betonmauer hochkriecht ist das __ pfennigkraut, wie es da aber mit dem laubabwurf aussieht kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, weil wir immerziemlich viel und zeitig schnee haben und ich noch nie darauf geachtet habe ob es im frühjahr gleich grün ist...
es blüht gelb und bildet keine früchte, kannst ja mal schauen ob das dir zusagt. 
lg wenke


----------

